# beckhoff in linux (libads)



## gass (21 April 2009)

hello there!

i found in this forum, not long ago, a compressed file with a libads, provided from visual[1]. Now i come to report some results.

Later i started to develop the support for the beckhoff's official api for ADS, to make an easier use of it under linux.

The result in the github libads's repository: http://github.com/gass/libads/

In the meanwhile i found also 2 other projects: Beckhoff CX1000 linux driver[2] and libbk8000 [3].

with all this, i started a google group to track beckhoff in linux: http://groups.google.com/group/beckhoff-linux/

please test and use any of this solution and report your results.



[1] http://sf.net/projects/visual
[2] http://sourceforge.net/projects/beckhoffdriver/
[3] http://sourceforge.net/projects/libbk8000/


----------

